# What would you do?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a fun/curious thread 

Tell! 
What would you do or think or feel -> If in these pics below - it was your wife, and that guy is another man. And she does this often with other men on the ring.










Or this:










Hehe
(Inspired from another thread )


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well if it was my husband doing that in the ring with a woman, I'd be cheering him on to whoop her butt!!! 

But I really like things like martial arts so have no issue with it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too, and I've seen her practise. She always bugs me to join her but nah, I would if I didn't have to bow/kneel  It's a sign of respect in that culture but it's a sign of submission and slavery in mine lol.

... I admit though it does turn me on when she kicks ass... I wonder why :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I can understand why it turns you on when she kicks ass. A good looking woman and physical strength.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: Bah! Just got off the phone, she's in a serious mood, and I doubt we have time to turn that into a good mood tonight. Anyways I don't want to hijack my own thread but I think I just did that >.<


----------

